# Training vests... Anyone use them? Like them?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I find myself carrying treats, balls, tugs, leash, etc. Is anyone using a vest for such things? Nice to have (big) pockets to hide things in while walking / playing / training. Maybe like this one? http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=223


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I like to use a vest and only for obedience. I think it gives me a nice tool to hide stuff but be very careful about how your dogs heel and where you hide stuff. If you hide something of very high value in the wrong place, you can cause your dog to wrap too much or have other heeling issues. I also use a lot of food for OB and I need the large pockets. I also find it can can be a queue to the dog it is going to be fun and we are doing OB. It can help you in a trial because the dog does not know what is in those pockets but be careful of handler help. I really like the eurojoe vest. I have owned several and must say they are the best period. I do not like the ball dropper vest. Just give me a vest with large pockets and that is for me. I also find that you should not always train with a vest, it can be a crutch. I do train without it sometimes to let the dog know he must do OB with or without the vest. I am the BOSS.

Leerburg carries the training vest and it is the best. I am not much on the Leerburg website but they do carry the best leashes and training vest I have every seen.
http://www.leerburg.com/878.htm


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Daniel Cox said:


> I like to use a vest and only for obedience. I think it gives me a nice tool to hide stuff but be very careful about how your dogs heel and where you hide stuff. If you hide something of very high value in the wrong place, you can cause your dog to wrap too much or have other heeling issues. I also use a lot of food for OB and I need the large pockets. I also find it can can be a queue to the dog it is going to be fun and we are doing OB. It can help you in a trial because the dog does not know what is in those pockets but be careful of handler help. I really like the eurojoe vest. I have owned several and must say they are the best period. I do not like the ball dropper vest. Just give me a vest with large pockets and that is for me. I also find that you should not always train with a vest, it can be a crutch. I do train without it sometimes to let the dog know he must do OB with or without the vest. I am the BOSS.
> 
> Leerburg carries the training vest and it is the best. I am not much on the Leerburg website but they do carry the best leashes and training vest I have every seen.
> http://www.leerburg.com/878.htm



Here is another link
http://joefarm.be.dotnet15.hostbasket.com/shopenglish/p45.html


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

shameless plug 

http://www.philippeclementusa.com/Vests.html


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Tim,

Maybe PM me with a price in US$?


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Price is listed on the page: $90 shipped. Pretty much any color is available. Vests are made in France.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I always use one, and I got mine at Saigon Sams. (Kinda like an Army/Navy store) Very Cheap, very functional, and not to hot.

I have heard of them being called "sniper vests" but I'm not sure if that is what they are or not.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the Belgian Ball Drop vest. I really like it, the ball pocket can be put on various places, front & back of the vest. Also, it has really great pockets for bait, jute rolls, balls - anything. I prefer the Belgian over the German model because the ball pocket is attached with Velcro and I don't always want to use the pocket. I must say I do like the pocket, though. It is nice for focus building & speedy recall building, but of course, you must not use it all the time. You can find it at Leerburg as well as other places. 
http://www.leerburg.com/1060.htm


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I have way too many vests...keep trying to find the perfect one. I even traded a vest for some additional training sessions once. It really boils down to pockets, pockets, pockets.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Best traing vest (IMO) is a nice comfy hoodie sweatshirt. I wear them all the time and always have my hands stuffed in the pockets. My dogs never know when there is a treat in there or not.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Best traing vest (IMO) is a nice comfy hoodie sweatshirt. I wear them all the time and always have my hands stuffed in the pockets.


I agree!!

I'm thrilled when it finally is cool enough to pull out the hoodie....perfect for training!


----------



## Helan Peters (Oct 9, 2007)

I use the Euro Joe vest, like the leerburg, has a ball dropper, and loads of room for tugs balls treats,


----------

